# Living alone is not a living hell.



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 11, 2021)

I live alone. Would I like someone else living here? Well, yeah. But it's not like I can't breathe unless there's someone watching TV with me. I read the posts here and they are ungodly depressing. Yeah, it's lonely at times, yet I don't feel a crushing need to drag anyone off the street to cure it. My mom was always throwing my dad out of the house. Of course, after he passed away, he became Saint Dad. The point I'm trying to make is that we can find ourselves in difficult situations, but we don't have to wallow in self pity over it. We have options, even the ones we can't see right now. Living alone is not a living hell.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

i would much rather live alone than live with someone i couldn't get along with. or someone who decides they have the right to make decisions for me. i can do without the arguments too.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 11, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Living alone is not a living hell.


Far from it. I worked my butt off, raised my kids, one who went through some really crazy sh*t, been in and out of relationships...I love living alone.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I live alone. Would I like someone else living here? Well, yeah. But it's not like I can't breathe unless there's someone watching TV with me.* I read the posts here and they are ungodly depressing.*


Thanks


----------



## katlupe (Jan 11, 2021)

I love living alone! I never feel it is a living hell or depressing.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 11, 2021)

Here's my "2 cents" worth.  There really isn't a right or wrong answer.  If you had a wonderful relationship then you probably don't want to live alone for a long time.  I have been married twice over the years & I tell you both of them were good women.  We traveled near & far, we would watch TV & talk about the shows (last one was nuts about British shows), we had a cottage & would sit on our "deck-on-the-rock," & drink our rum while figuring things out or just enjoying life.  For years we enjoyed daily walks outside.  A good woman is priceless.  She will make you happy, make you want to do things & make your life worthwhile.  On the other hand, a bad match is really awful.  If your mate sits around complaining all day, watching sports for 12 hours each day, wouldn't take out the garbage or help with the vacuuming or washing the dishes, if your mate is an alcoholic or depends on illegal drugs, then your life is indeed terrible.  You certainly would enjoy being alone & away from all that garbage.  It's a case of "different strokes for different folks."


----------



## Gaer (Jan 11, 2021)

"Happy alone, the soul that loves."
When I think about it, I've been alone most of my life, even when I was married.
If you can't enjoy being alone, how can you expect to bring any happiness to another soul?  
If you're waiting for someone else to "make you happy", it's NOT GONNA HAPPEN!
If you're the best you can be and self-actualized, HAPPY ALONE, you make way for wonders to occur in your life!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2021)

I wouldn't choose to live any other way at this point in my life.

_"I live in that solitude which is painful in youth, but delicious in the years of maturity." - Albert Einstein_


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Here's my "2 cents" worth.  There really isn't a right or wrong answer.  If you had a wonderful relationship then you probably don't want to live alone for a long time.  I have been married twice over the years & I tell you both of them were good women.  We traveled near & far, we would watch TV & talk about the shows (last one was nuts about British shows), we had a cottage & would sit on our "deck-on-the-rock," & drink our rum while figuring things out or just enjoying life.  For years we enjoyed daily walks outside.  A good woman is priceless.  She will make you happy, make you want to do things & make your life worthwhile.  On the other hand, a bad match is really awful.  If your mate sits around complaining all day, watching sports for 12 hours each day, wouldn't take out the garbage or help with the vacuuming or washing the dishes, if your mate is an alcoholic or depends on illegal drugs, then your life is indeed terrible.  You certainly would enjoy being alone & away from all that garbage.  It's a case of "different strokes for different folks."


sorry if you gotta be alone against your will. *hugs*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 11, 2021)

No disrespect to my late husband, but I'm glad I live alone now. I require a lot of private, quiet, me time. When my husband was here, that went out the window. Somebody was always calling him, no matter the hour. One of his daughters who moved to the west coast and would call about 11:00 p.m. our time (eastern). They would have long conversations. His brother who's daughters moved him to Georgia, missed seeing his baby brother and had no qualms about calling my husband after midnight. Between his children, grandchildren, friends and workers (always needing a ride or something else and keeping posted about his store), he was on the phone half the time he was awake. Then there were the "brothers" and his sons who called to see if he was picking them up to go to the masjid (mosque) before sunrise for the morning prayer. I am a very light sleeper and my husband used to tease me about having bionic hearing, so I could hear these conversations. Whenever any of that was going on, it disturbed my peace and sleep.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 11, 2021)

To quote @Packerjohn
A good woman is priceless.  She will make you happy, make you want to do things & make your life worthwhile.  On the other hand, a bad match is really awful.  
I have been married 3 times, The first one was the bad match. I had 30 years with #2 until she passed away. 
I am now blessed, and we had a pendant made and inscribed on the back was "Prov 31:10" which reads:
"A wife of noble character who can find?
    She is worth far more than rubies."


----------



## Jules (Jan 11, 2021)

Fuzzybuddy, you have a great outlook on life.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 11, 2021)

Same here, love living alone! Just moved into a beautiful little efficiency apartment and I can decorate it anyway I want!
I was married 35 years when he passed, sometimes he drove me nuts after he retired,lol


----------



## terry123 (Jan 11, 2021)

Love living alone.  I can eat or not eat when I please.  I was hungry this morning around 2:00am as I did not eat dinner the night before. I had 2 pancakes with real butter and syrup and 2 strips of bacon.  Watched some tv and slept good for a few hours. Was not hungry for breakfast so had some tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich tonight. Its cold here in Clear Lake (Houston) so I needed some comfort food.  Actually wore a long sleeved shirt today and long jammies.  Usually a tee shirt and shorts are enough even in winter months here. Of course I stay in a lot due to the covid. Just venture onto the patio to water plants and sweep off any leaves that have blown in.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 11, 2021)

Good or bad, right or wrong... lately I've found myself getting used to being more alone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> Good or bad, right or wrong... lately I've found myself getting used to being more alone.


it says in your profile you're married. how is it you're alone? did she pass?


----------



## katlupe (Jan 12, 2021)

For me I never lived alone.......well, now that I think about it, I did for a brief period after my 2nd divorce and I loved it. Why did I accept another relationship I don't know. Crazy I guess. I dreamed about living alone for so long in my last marriage but thought it would never happen. When it did, _I have reminded myself to not do that again!_

I like not having to cook or clean up after anyone else. I can do what I want when I want. My husband had a huge appetite and I was cooking big meals twice a day. And the clean up was hours (with an off the grid home and no running water, you can just imagine) and I was in a bad mood while doing all that work. I just do not want to take care of anyone else. Or worry about their moods. Or pick up their stuff while they do what they want. Or worry about money and food. 

Yes, the single life was a dream and now I am really living it.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> it says in your profile you're married. how is it you're alone? did she pass?


No, we are still happily married. Long story, but she is in a another state helping to take care of her father.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 13, 2021)

Jules said:


> Fuzzybuddy, you have a great outlook on life.


Thanks, but I think I just echo what most feel.


----------

